# If Obama Ordered A General Confiscation of Firearms, Would You Comply?



## Billy_Kinetta

Just curious.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them


----------



## Rotagilla

oh, of course I would....if the gay muslim in the whitehouse demands it we should all comply...otherwise we're all "racist xenophobes"...and we don't want to be called names....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

It's a leftist wet dream that isn't going to happen. They  have no idea of the blow back that would happen


----------



## mdk

No. Besides, I am a better shot with a bow. lol


----------



## Hugo Furst

If I owned guns, of course I would.


But, I don't have any guns.


----------



## RodISHI

N/A no guns here just big dogs and mean cats.


----------



## Dot Com

SassyIrishLass said:


> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them


who is "ours"? rw spazz grl?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> If I owned guns, of course I would.
> 
> 
> But, I don't have any guns.



Me neither.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just curious.



Couldn't. Be against the 2nd Amendment and numerous Supreme Court decisions. Only way that could happen would be if martial law were declared and suspension of all civilian law.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Delta4Embassy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't. Be against the 2nd Amendment and numerous Supreme Court decisions. Only way that could happen would be if martial law were declared and suspension of all civilian law.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  In such a case, would you comply?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't. Be against the 2nd Amendment and numerous Supreme Court decisions. Only way that could happen would be if martial law were declared and suspension of all civilian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  In such a case, would you comply?
Click to expand...


If I owned one, and uniformed officers showed up, knew I owned one and demanded it, yes. Cops aren't my enemies. But short of them standing there hands out waiting, I'd try and come up with an alternative. Claim it was stolen, file a false report n everything.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned guns, of course I would.
> 
> 
> But, I don't have any guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither.
Click to expand...


----------



## Syriusly

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just curious.



LOL-no-  and if Trump orders a confiscation of every girl in the United States, I wouldn't comply with that either.


----------



## Stephanie

from my cold dead hands

double that because it's that puke American hating Obama thinking he's going to take my rights away


----------



## longknife

After 23 years in the military, I had my fill of firearms and haven't owned one since I retired.

But, if I get even a hint that the Leftist crowd is making moves to confiscate them, I'd go to the nearest outlet and buy one. Probably a Glock 9mm and a rifle.


----------



## Dajjal

It happened in England after some nut named Thomas Hamilton shot a lot of infants school children.
The law was promptly changed to ban all handguns. I assume that since they all had to be registered the police ensured that everyone handed them in. Or at least I never heard of any incident where someone refused to hand them in. Gun shops also had to stop selling them, and the only thing they can sell now is sporting rifles and shotguns. For those you have to have a firearms license, and a good reason for owning one.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dajjal said:


> It happened in England after some nut named Thomas Hamilton shot a lot of infants school children.
> The law was promptly changed to ban all handguns. I assume that since they all had to be registered the police ensured that everyone handed them in. Or at least I never heard of any incident where someone refused to hand them in. Gun shops also had to stop selling them, and the only thing they can sell now is sporting rifles and shotguns. For those you have to have a firearms license, and a good reason for owning one.



England has no 2nd Amendment.


----------



## hazlnut

To what end?

We live in a market economy with a government funded by tax revenue.


----------



## hazlnut

Delta4Embassy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't. Be against the 2nd Amendment and numerous Supreme Court decisions. Only way that could happen would be if martial law were declared and suspension of all civilian law.
Click to expand...


Now you're talking way over the head of most gun nutters.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Delta4Embassy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  In such a case, would you comply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned one, and uniformed officers showed up, knew I owned one and demanded it, yes. Cops aren't my enemies.
Click to expand...


  If they are attempting to rob you of your rigjtful property, to deny you the means to defend your home, family, and self, or otherwise to violate your essential Constitutional rights; then yes, they are your enemies.

  A criminal in uniform, with a badge, operating under color of law, is still a criminal.


----------



## regent

If it's the law of the land I would obey it.


----------



## peach174

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just curious.



Can't be done because of the 2nd Amendment.
It would go through the courts and then to the Supreme Court and that would then be ruled un-Constitutional by them.
Like they did for D.C.


----------



## peach174

hazlnut said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't. Be against the 2nd Amendment and numerous Supreme Court decisions. Only way that could happen would be if martial law were declared and suspension of all civilian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're talking way over the head of most gun nutters.
Click to expand...


Not True
Gun owners know their rights.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

regent said:


> If it's the law of the land I would obey it.



You could use a shearing.


----------



## TNHarley

Delta4Embassy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't. Be against the 2nd Amendment and numerous Supreme Court decisions. Only way that could happen would be if martial law were declared and suspension of all civilian law.
Click to expand...

 Well, the TPP is very possible to pass and that would be unconstitutional.. Apparently it creates some international group to oversee trade.. JS..
But oh how I would love to agree with you!


----------



## TNHarley

I would like to have more faith in our LEOs and military that they wouldn't follow orders that shredded our rule of law like that.. Don't they take an oath, too?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Since we're discussing ludicrous hypotheticals, if Obama ordered everyone in the country to gather into spaceships and colonize Mars, would you comply?


----------



## regent

TNHarley said:


> I would like to have more faith in our LEOs and military that they wouldn't follow orders that shredded our rule of law like that.. Don't they take an oath, too?


During the war I spent some time in the military police at Fort Ord. On occasion we practiced crowd control using MI's with fixed bayonets. Would we have fired on American citizens if ordered; there is no doubt in my mind that we would have followed orders.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

regent said:


> If it's the law of the land I would obey it.



  The Second Amendment is the law of the land.  It is illegal for any public servant to interfere in any way with your exercise of the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## regent

Bob Blaylock said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the law of the land I would obey it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Second Amendment is the law of the land.  It is illegal for any public servant to interfere in any way with your exercise of the right to keep and bear arms.
Click to expand...

Is that your interpretation of the law?  
I wonder if any public servant has ever taken away a citizen's weapon? Also in America you might ask who is responsible for enforcing the laws of the nation? Did George Washington take away the guns from the whiskey rebels?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

theDoctorisIn said:


> Since we're discussing ludicrous hypotheticals, if Obama ordered everyone in the country to gather into spaceships and colonize Mars, would you comply?





regent said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have more faith in our LEOs and military that they wouldn't follow orders that shredded our rule of law like that.. Don't they take an oath, too?
> 
> 
> 
> During the war I spent some time in the military police at Fort Ord. On occasion we practiced crowd control using MI's with fixed bayonets. Would we have fired on American citizens if ordered; there is no doubt in my mind that we would have followed orders.
Click to expand...


It's a little different when they fire back.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Libs arent complying in NY and CT


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them



You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads

What else could you do?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
Click to expand...


Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.


----------



## regent

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
Click to expand...

Which would be outnumbered and outgunned the military or the Rambos?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

regent said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which would be outnumbered and outgunned the military or the Rambos?
Click to expand...


Which part didn't you understand?


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
Click to expand...


Hardly

Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes

Shock and Awe anyone?


----------



## BULLDOG

Stephanie said:


> from my cold dead hands
> 
> double that because it's that puke American hating Obama thinking he's going to take my rights away




I'm sure that would make some happy.


----------



## BULLDOG

peach174 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't. Be against the 2nd Amendment and numerous Supreme Court decisions. Only way that could happen would be if martial law were declared and suspension of all civilian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're talking way over the head of most gun nutters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not True
> Gun owners know their rights.
Click to expand...



No they don't. Right wingers think states have the right to stop gay marriage or prevent the federal government from taking in refugees. The right should actually read the constitution instead of just making up shit about it.


----------



## BULLDOG

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
Click to expand...



By the same massive crowd that was supposed to take over Washington?


----------



## rightwinger

NRA fantasies that redneck gunowners are needed to fight off an evil government are both nonsense and offensive to loyal Americans


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes
> 
> Shock and Awe anyone?
Click to expand...


Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.

Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the same massive crowd that was supposed to take over Washington?
Click to expand...


Eh?


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes
> 
> Shock and Awe anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.
> 
> Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?
Click to expand...

You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes
> 
> Shock and Awe anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.
> 
> Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
> After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are
Click to expand...


Sorry Idiot but most people who own guns are not plotting to fight the government

You really are delusional go take your meds


----------



## Iceweasel

TNHarley said:


> I would like to have more faith in our LEOs and military that they wouldn't follow orders that shredded our rule of law like that.. Don't they take an oath, too?


I've been a member of a cop forum for 10 years and the question crops up from time to time. The answer is yes, they take an oath to uphold the Constitution and would reject the order. Most of the military are the same if they were the fall back option. Plus it's the third rail of politics here, any state or national politician pushing for confiscation will be out of a job. In liberal cities, yes but even in liberal Washington the state over turns their attempts.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

BULLDOG said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't. Be against the 2nd Amendment and numerous Supreme Court decisions. Only way that could happen would be if martial law were declared and suspension of all civilian law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're talking way over the head of most gun nutters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not True
> Gun owners know their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't. Right wingers think states have the right to stop gay marriage or prevent the federal government from taking in refugees. The right should actually read the constitution instead of just making up shit about it.
Click to expand...


They may not have the legal right.  The jury is out.

In the particular instance of "refugees" I believe they should do it anyway, due to the nefarious regime currently shitting on the country.

That said, what they obviously have is the right to deny all services and make life generally miserable for uninvited invaders and those aiding them, send the offending politicians packing at election time, and reverse the rulings upon gaining power.


----------



## Iceweasel

regent said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have more faith in our LEOs and military that they wouldn't follow orders that shredded our rule of law like that.. Don't they take an oath, too?
> 
> 
> 
> During the war I spent some time in the military police at Fort Ord. On occasion we practiced crowd control using MI's with fixed bayonets. Would we have fired on American citizens if ordered; there is no doubt in my mind that we would have followed orders.
Click to expand...

I've been to Fort Odd, Home of the 7th Infancy Diversion many times, had a brother stationed there. MPs don't represent most soldiers though and are very small in number. Firing on civilians off base would lead to a disaster of epic proportions, Kent State pretty much put an end to any thoughts of that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.



So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes
> 
> Shock and Awe anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.
> 
> Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
> After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Idiot but most people who own guns are not plotting to fight the government
> 
> You really are delusional go take your meds
Click to expand...


Then who made this thread?


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes
> 
> Shock and Awe anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.
> 
> Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
> After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Idiot but most people who own guns are not plotting to fight the government
> 
> You really are delusional go take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then who made this thread?
Click to expand...

Billy Kinetta


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes
> 
> Shock and Awe anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.
> 
> Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
> After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Idiot but most people who own guns are not plotting to fight the government
> 
> You really are delusional go take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then who made this thread?
Click to expand...


I did.  Feel free to point out where I said gun owners are plotting to fight the government.


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
Click to expand...


Worked DoD for 35 years 

Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure

How much of that do you have?


----------



## Iceweasel

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
Click to expand...

Golly, a double dipping procurement drone and he's a military expert.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Actually, it was rightwinger who first brought up the notion of military suppression, eliciting the responses.



rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
Click to expand...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
Click to expand...


I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallis and Washington, and others. 

You?


----------



## Geaux4it

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
Click to expand...

Die


----------



## Pop23

Wouldn't matter, enough wouldn't that the bloodbath would have police resigning faster then the blink of an eye.


----------



## rightwinger

Iceweasel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golly, a double dipping procurement drone and he's a military expert.
Click to expand...

You have to know the mission and tactics when you design and test military systems


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
Click to expand...


Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?

You don't book learn very well


----------



## peach174

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
Click to expand...



NO need to, he will be out by 2017.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"If Obama Ordered A General Confiscation of Firearms, Would You Comply?"

The ignorance and stupidity of this speaks for itself.


----------



## guno

what another white christian party crapping in the pants thread about people taking your man extensions away?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
Click to expand...


You think the American people are a bunch of crackers?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the same massive crowd that was supposed to take over Washington?
Click to expand...


  So poodle...do you still think the guns were legal?
You ran off so fast I never got an answer...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
Click to expand...


   And here we have the obama squad.....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we have the obama squad.....
> View attachment 56287
Click to expand...


Mental disorder...that's the only explanation


----------



## Iceweasel

rightwinger said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golly, a double dipping procurement drone and he's a military expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to know the mission and tactics when you design and test military systems
Click to expand...

Yeah right. Your design and tactics was arranging the paperweights as you were flying sorties with your desk in a back room procurement office. And got well compensated for it.


----------



## Anathema

Delta4Embassy said:


> If I owned one, and uniformed officers showed up, knew I owned one and demanded it, yes. Cops aren't my enemies. But short of them standing there hands out waiting, I'd try and come up with an alternative. Claim it was stolen, file a false report n everything.



I AM a gun owner, and have great respect for LEOs. However, ANY LEO who shows up at my home with the intent of unConstitutional actions may as well be wearing the Soviet hammer and sickle on their badges and will be treated as such.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just curious.



No.


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well



Gee, I seem to remember a bunch of rednecks from the entirety of the Eastern seaboard with no book learning defeating the best military in the world a while back. 

In fact it was so embarrassing for the learned General who was forced to surrender that Gen. Cornwallis sent a subordinate to do the deed.


----------



## ogibillm

Anathema said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned one, and uniformed officers showed up, knew I owned one and demanded it, yes. Cops aren't my enemies. But short of them standing there hands out waiting, I'd try and come up with an alternative. Claim it was stolen, file a false report n everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM a gun owner, and have great respect for LEOs. However, ANY LEO who shows up at my home with the intent of unConstitutional actions may as well be wearing the Soviet hammer and sickle on their badges and will be treated as such.
Click to expand...

That's the thing... for this scenario to be remotely plausible an outright repeal or at least massive modification of the 2nd amendment would have to be passed.

So the question should be would you surrender your guns in a legal collection or would you choose to break the law?


----------



## Anathema

ogibillm said:


> That's the thing... for this scenario to be remotely plausible an outright repeal or at least massive modification of the 2nd amendment would have to be passed.
> 
> So the question should be would you surrender your guns in a legal collection or would you choose to break the law?



I will die on my feet, guns in hand and the floor covered in spent cartridges rather thsn live as a slave of the Government, which is what non-gun owners are.


----------



## ogibillm

Anathema said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing... for this scenario to be remotely plausible an outright repeal or at least massive modification of the 2nd amendment would have to be passed.
> 
> So the question should be would you surrender your guns in a legal collection or would you choose to break the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will die on my feet, guns in hand and the floor covered in spent cartridges rather thsn live as a slave of the Government, which is what non-gun owners are.
Click to expand...

Okay. So that's one ridiculous asshole. Anyone else?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just curious.



He can't so this is a dumb question


----------



## Anathema

ogibillm said:


> Okay. So that's one ridiculous asshole. Anyone else?



The family of this "ridiculous asshole" helped found this nation,  and used GUNS to do so.

Firearm ownership, personal defense, and individual responsibility rather than reliance on Government are values my family has passed down for centuries.


----------



## ogibillm

Anathema said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. So that's one ridiculous asshole. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family of this "ridiculous asshole" helped found this nation,  and used GUNS to do so.
> 
> Firearm ownership, personal defense, and individual responsibility rather than reliance on Government are values my family has passed down for centuries.
Click to expand...

And apparently they passed down the asshole gene too.

You're telling me the only thing that keeps you from going on a shooting spree is your ability to own a gun?


----------



## Anathema

ogibillm said:


> And apparently they passed down the asshole gene too.



Yep. Assholes founded this nation and made it great. Losing that mentality is part of ehat has hurt this country over the last 60 years.



ogibillm said:


> You're telling me the only thing that keeps you from going on a shooting spree is your ability to own a gun?



Nope. Not at all. There are planty of other issues in this nstion which I could go to War over.


----------



## mudwhistle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just curious.


----------



## ogibillm

Anathema said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently they passed down the asshole gene too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Assholes founded this nation and made it great. Losing that mentality is part of ehat has hurt this country over the last 60 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're telling me the only thing that keeps you from going on a shooting spree is your ability to own a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Not at all. There are planty of other issues in this nstion which I could go to War over.
Click to expand...

Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?


----------



## Anathema

ogibillm said:


> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?



Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't so this is a dumb question
Click to expand...

Considering the obvious fact that so many things he supposedly couldn't do.....he did anyway.....that's small consolation.


----------



## ogibillm

Anathema said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
Click to expand...

Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?


----------



## Anathema

ogibillm said:


> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?



Millions who would resist. LEOs and Military personnel who would refuse to enforce such a law. Millions who will resist any form of confiscation. Millions of firearms that will "disappear"; many with their owners. 

Gun ownership is a generational tradition in this country. For millions it's a way of life. We will not go quietly into the long, dark night of history.


----------



## thanatos144

guno said:


> what another white christian party crapping in the pants thread about people taking your man extensions away?


Gee look another ignorant progressive.  The nra was created to teach black people to handle a gun so they could defend themselves from people like you who wish to enslave them again 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ogibillm

Anathema said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions who would resist. LEOs and Military personnel who would refuse to enforce such a law. Millions who *will* resist any form of confiscation. Millions of firearms that *will* "disappear"; many with their owners.
> 
> Gun ownership is a generational tradition in this country. For millions it's a way of life. *We will not *go quietly into the long, dark night of history.
Click to expand...

See, this is what makes me doubt your connection with reality. This is a hypothetical, but you respond as if it has happened or will imminently happen.


----------



## thanatos144

ogibillm said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
Click to expand...

Proof you progressives miss the entire point of the second amendment 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ogibillm

thanatos144 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof you progressives miss the entire point of the second amendment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If it's proof of anythung it's that anathema is dangerously close to making headlines


----------



## Anathema

ogibillm said:


> See, this is what makes me doubt your connection with reality. This is a hypothetical, but you respond as if it has happened or will imminently happen.



American gun owners have been preparing for this potential circumstance for decades; and I'm not just ralking about the "Preppers"


----------



## ogibillm

Anathema said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is what makes me doubt your connection with reality. This is a hypothetical, but you respond as if it has happened or will imminently happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American gun owners have been preparing for this potential circumstance for decades; and I'm not just ralking about the "Preppers"
Click to expand...

Lol. As a gun owner i have never once "prepared" for a lawful confiscation


----------



## thanatos144

ogibillm said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof you progressives miss the entire point of the second amendment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's proof of anythung it's that anathema is dangerously close to making headlines
Click to expand...

Funny he doesn't sound like a liberal to me. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathema

ogibillm said:


> Lol. As a gun owner i have never once "prepared" for a lawful confiscation



Then, in my estimation, you are a fool. I'm not sure where you live, but as a New Englander, it's had to be a consideration since I was a child and my father had firearms.


----------



## ogibillm

Anathema said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. As a gun owner i have never once "prepared" for a lawful confiscation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, in my estimation, you are a fool. I'm not sure where you live, but as a New Englander, it's had to be a consideration since I was a child and my father had firearms.
Click to expand...

It's never had to be a consideration. I dont know how else to tell you so i just will say it - you're a crazy asshole, likely from a long line of crazy assholes who have passed down crazy asshole values. You do not need to fear gun confiscation. If it ever happens the time to have fought that battle will have already passed and you will be nothing but an attempted murderer. Well, that and a crazy asshole.


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
Click to expand...

Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
Click to expand...

Why do you hate America?


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

mudwhistle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't so this is a dumb question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering the obvious fact that so many things he supposedly couldn't do.....he did anyway.....that's small consolation.
Click to expand...


Not to a rational, thinking individual.


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the American people are a bunch of crackers?
Click to expand...


Those who think the gubmint is going to come and take their guns are


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you say.  What tactics have you studied?  What generals?  General Idiocy?  Obi-Wan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the American people are a bunch of crackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who think the gubmint is going to come and take their guns are
Click to expand...


Nonsense.  No gun owners think the government is going to come and take their guns.

It's elements of the current government who in wishful thinking think they're going to come and take the guns.


----------



## rightwinger

ogibillm said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
Click to expand...


I find it amusing....

Most Americans if asked what they would do if the government came to take their house would reply .......get a lawyer, call my congressman, go to the press.....peaceful protest

If you ask gun nuts what they would do if someone tried to take their gun......I'd kill em


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the American people are a bunch of crackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who think the gubmint is going to come and take their guns are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  No gun owners think the government is going to come and take their guns.
> 
> It's elements of the current government who in wishful thinking think they're going to come and take the guns.
Click to expand...


Who started this thread?

Oh...it was you


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the American people are a bunch of crackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who think the gubmint is going to come and take their guns are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  No gun owners think the government is going to come and take their guns.
> 
> It's elements of the current government who in wishful thinking think they're going to come and take the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who started this thread?
> 
> Oh...it was you
Click to expand...


Indeed, but it was the Democrats who brought up the ridiculous idea of general confiscation in the first place.


She made that statement in 1995.  Of course, she carried a gun.

Then the Americans came out of their usual siesta and stomped gun control to a bloody smear.

Consider 2A recognition state by state in 1995, and now.  Gun control is a dead issue.


----------



## BULLDOG

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the same massive crowd that was supposed to take over Washington?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So poodle...do you still think the guns were legal?
> You ran off so fast I never got an answer...
Click to expand...



Yes. It was on the news again this morning.


----------



## BULLDOG

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes
> 
> Shock and Awe anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.
> 
> Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
> After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Idiot but most people who own guns are not plotting to fight the government
> 
> You really are delusional go take your meds
Click to expand...



That's the reason  the gun nuts ALWAYS claim they NEED so many guns.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BULLDOG said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the same massive crowd that was supposed to take over Washington?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So poodle...do you still think the guns were legal?
> You ran off so fast I never got an answer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It was on the news again this morning.
Click to expand...


  What...the two links I gave you weren't enough proof that they used high capacity magazines?
    Run away little man,run away....


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the American people are a bunch of crackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who think the gubmint is going to come and take their guns are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  No gun owners think the government is going to come and take their guns.
> 
> It's elements of the current government who in wishful thinking think they're going to come and take the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who started this thread?
> 
> Oh...it was you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, but it was the Democrats who brought up the ridiculous idea of general confiscation in the first place.
> 
> 
> She made that statement in 1995.  Of course, she carried a gun.
> 
> Then the Americans came out of their usual siesta and stomped gun control to a bloody smear.
> 
> Consider 2A recognition state by state in 1995, and now.  Gun control is a dead issue.
Click to expand...

Of course Feinsten witnessed Mayor Moscone and Harvey Milk gunned down by a nutjob  with a gun and an attitude

Trying to prevent it from happening again has been her obsessin in politics. Too bad other Senators don't give a shit when people die


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the American people are a bunch of crackers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think the gubmint is going to come and take their guns are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  No gun owners think the government is going to come and take their guns.
> 
> It's elements of the current government who in wishful thinking think they're going to come and take the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who started this thread?
> 
> Oh...it was you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, but it was the Democrats who brought up the ridiculous idea of general confiscation in the first place.
> 
> 
> She made that statement in 1995.  Of course, she carried a gun.
> 
> Then the Americans came out of their usual siesta and stomped gun control to a bloody smear.
> 
> Consider 2A recognition state by state in 1995, and now.  Gun control is a dead issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Feinsten witnessed Mayor Moscone and Harvey Milk gunned down by a nutjob  with a gun and an attitude
> 
> Trying to prevent it from happening again has been her obsessin in politics. Too bad other Senators don't give a shit when people die
Click to expand...


  Whats really sad is the president of the United States importing muslim terrorist.


----------



## BULLDOG

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would cower before the Obama confiscation squads
> 
> What else could you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the same massive crowd that was supposed to take over Washington?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So poodle...do you still think the guns were legal?
> You ran off so fast I never got an answer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It was on the news again this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What...the two links I gave you weren't enough proof that they used high capacity magazines?
> Run away little man,run away....
Click to expand...



Existing high capacity magazines were grandfathered in when they passed that bill.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BULLDOG said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the same massive crowd that was supposed to take over Washington?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So poodle...do you still think the guns were legal?
> You ran off so fast I never got an answer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It was on the news again this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What...the two links I gave you weren't enough proof that they used high capacity magazines?
> Run away little man,run away....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Existing high capacity magazines were grandfathered in when they passed that bill.
Click to expand...


    What a load of horse shit!!!
You're sounding more pathetic by the post.


----------



## BULLDOG

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the same massive crowd that was supposed to take over Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So poodle...do you still think the guns were legal?
> You ran off so fast I never got an answer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It was on the news again this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What...the two links I gave you weren't enough proof that they used high capacity magazines?
> Run away little man,run away....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Existing high capacity magazines were grandfathered in when they passed that bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a load of horse shit!!!
> You're sounding more pathetic by the post.
Click to expand...


Frequently Asked Questions | State of California - Department of Justice - Kamala D. Harris Attorney General
*Are large-capacity magazines legal?*


Generally, it is illegal to buy, manufacture, import, keep for sale, expose for sale, give or lend any large-capacity magazine (able to accept more than 10 rounds) in California. However, continued possession of large-capacity magazines that you owned in California prior to January 1, 2000, is legal provided you are not otherwise prohibited. A person prohibited from possessing firearms is also prohibited from owning or possessing any magazines or ammunition.

(Pen. Code, §§16150, subd. (b), 30305, 32310.)

Since magazines usually have no serial number, and there was no requirement for record keeping on the sale of magazines,  it is impossible to tell how old a magazine is, or when it was bought.


----------



## Pop23

ogibillm said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned one, and uniformed officers showed up, knew I owned one and demanded it, yes. Cops aren't my enemies. But short of them standing there hands out waiting, I'd try and come up with an alternative. Claim it was stolen, file a false report n everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM a gun owner, and have great respect for LEOs. However, ANY LEO who shows up at my home with the intent of unConstitutional actions may as well be wearing the Soviet hammer and sickle on their badges and will be treated as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the thing... for this scenario to be remotely plausible an outright repeal or at least massive modification of the 2nd amendment would have to be passed.
> 
> So the question should be would you surrender your guns in a legal collection or would you choose to break the law?
Click to expand...


Again, it's a stupid question. 

There would be enough people that would not that the carnage would be so great that every police officer would resign or back the publics right to ownership. 

And if you think the military would get involved you are equally lacking reality. 

The military would have the White House surrounded so fast it would make your head spin.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BULLDOG said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So poodle...do you still think the guns were legal?
> You ran off so fast I never got an answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It was on the news again this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What...the two links I gave you weren't enough proof that they used high capacity magazines?
> Run away little man,run away....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Existing high capacity magazines were grandfathered in when they passed that bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a load of horse shit!!!
> You're sounding more pathetic by the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | State of California - Department of Justice - Kamala D. Harris Attorney General
> *Are large-capacity magazines legal?*
> 
> 
> Generally, it is illegal to buy, manufacture, import, keep for sale, expose for sale, give or lend any large-capacity magazine (able to accept more than 10 rounds) in California. However, continued possession of large-capacity magazines that you owned in California prior to January 1, 2000, is legal provided you are not otherwise prohibited. A person prohibited from possessing firearms is also prohibited from owning or possessing any magazines or ammunition.
> 
> (Pen. Code, §§16150, subd. (b), 30305, 32310.)
> Since magazines usually have no serial number, and there was no requirement for record keeping on the sale of magazines,  it is impossible to tell how old a magazine is, or when it was bought.
Click to expand...


   So you know when they bought those magazines poodle?
What a loser.....


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it amusing....
> 
> Most Americans if asked what they would do if the government came to take their house would reply .......get a lawyer, call my congressman, go to the press.....peaceful protest
> 
> If you ask gun nuts what they would do if someone tried to take their gun......I'd kill em
Click to expand...


Because it's stupid. 

See what would happen if the government tried to take everyone's home.  

I think the answer would be a lot different. 

Idiot.


----------



## BULLDOG

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It was on the news again this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What...the two links I gave you weren't enough proof that they used high capacity magazines?
> Run away little man,run away....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Existing high capacity magazines were grandfathered in when they passed that bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a load of horse shit!!!
> You're sounding more pathetic by the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | State of California - Department of Justice - Kamala D. Harris Attorney General
> *Are large-capacity magazines legal?*
> 
> 
> Generally, it is illegal to buy, manufacture, import, keep for sale, expose for sale, give or lend any large-capacity magazine (able to accept more than 10 rounds) in California. However, continued possession of large-capacity magazines that you owned in California prior to January 1, 2000, is legal provided you are not otherwise prohibited. A person prohibited from possessing firearms is also prohibited from owning or possessing any magazines or ammunition.
> 
> (Pen. Code, §§16150, subd. (b), 30305, 32310.)
> Since magazines usually have no serial number, and there was no requirement for record keeping on the sale of magazines,  it is impossible to tell how old a magazine is, or when it was bought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you know when they bought those magazines poodle?
> What a loser.....
Click to expand...



That's kinda the point. No one knows when he bought the magazines, and without that, you can't say they were illegal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BULLDOG said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What...the two links I gave you weren't enough proof that they used high capacity magazines?
> Run away little man,run away....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Existing high capacity magazines were grandfathered in when they passed that bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a load of horse shit!!!
> You're sounding more pathetic by the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | State of California - Department of Justice - Kamala D. Harris Attorney General
> *Are large-capacity magazines legal?*
> 
> 
> Generally, it is illegal to buy, manufacture, import, keep for sale, expose for sale, give or lend any large-capacity magazine (able to accept more than 10 rounds) in California. However, continued possession of large-capacity magazines that you owned in California prior to January 1, 2000, is legal provided you are not otherwise prohibited. A person prohibited from possessing firearms is also prohibited from owning or possessing any magazines or ammunition.
> 
> (Pen. Code, §§16150, subd. (b), 30305, 32310.)
> Since magazines usually have no serial number, and there was no requirement for record keeping on the sale of magazines,  it is impossible to tell how old a magazine is, or when it was bought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you know when they bought those magazines poodle?
> What a loser.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda the point. No one knows when he bought the magazines, and without that, you can't say they were illegal.
Click to expand...


   Still going for the dodge I see...


----------



## BULLDOG

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Existing high capacity magazines were grandfathered in when they passed that bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horse shit!!!
> You're sounding more pathetic by the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | State of California - Department of Justice - Kamala D. Harris Attorney General
> *Are large-capacity magazines legal?*
> 
> 
> Generally, it is illegal to buy, manufacture, import, keep for sale, expose for sale, give or lend any large-capacity magazine (able to accept more than 10 rounds) in California. However, continued possession of large-capacity magazines that you owned in California prior to January 1, 2000, is legal provided you are not otherwise prohibited. A person prohibited from possessing firearms is also prohibited from owning or possessing any magazines or ammunition.
> 
> (Pen. Code, §§16150, subd. (b), 30305, 32310.)
> Since magazines usually have no serial number, and there was no requirement for record keeping on the sale of magazines,  it is impossible to tell how old a magazine is, or when it was bought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you know when they bought those magazines poodle?
> What a loser.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda the point. No one knows when he bought the magazines, and without that, you can't say they were illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still going for the dodge I see...
Click to expand...



Still going for facts. Do you know for a fact when he got the magazines?


----------



## ogibillm

Pop23 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I owned one, and uniformed officers showed up, knew I owned one and demanded it, yes. Cops aren't my enemies. But short of them standing there hands out waiting, I'd try and come up with an alternative. Claim it was stolen, file a false report n everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM a gun owner, and have great respect for LEOs. However, ANY LEO who shows up at my home with the intent of unConstitutional actions may as well be wearing the Soviet hammer and sickle on their badges and will be treated as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the thing... for this scenario to be remotely plausible an outright repeal or at least massive modification of the 2nd amendment would have to be passed.
> 
> So the question should be would you surrender your guns in a legal collection or would you choose to break the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, it's a stupid question.
> 
> There would be enough people that would not that the carnage would be so great that every police officer would resign or back the publics right to ownership.
> 
> And if you think the military would get involved you are equally lacking reality.
> 
> The military would have the White House surrounded so fast it would make your head spin.
Click to expand...

no, see, you're still living in a fantasy world. whatever you think of the likelihood that the 2nd amendment being abolished the likelihood of a military coup is far more remote.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BULLDOG said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of horse shit!!!
> You're sounding more pathetic by the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | State of California - Department of Justice - Kamala D. Harris Attorney General
> *Are large-capacity magazines legal?*
> 
> 
> Generally, it is illegal to buy, manufacture, import, keep for sale, expose for sale, give or lend any large-capacity magazine (able to accept more than 10 rounds) in California. However, continued possession of large-capacity magazines that you owned in California prior to January 1, 2000, is legal provided you are not otherwise prohibited. A person prohibited from possessing firearms is also prohibited from owning or possessing any magazines or ammunition.
> 
> (Pen. Code, §§16150, subd. (b), 30305, 32310.)
> Since magazines usually have no serial number, and there was no requirement for record keeping on the sale of magazines,  it is impossible to tell how old a magazine is, or when it was bought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you know when they bought those magazines poodle?
> What a loser.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda the point. No one knows when he bought the magazines, and without that, you can't say they were illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still going for the dodge I see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still going for facts. Do you know for a fact when he got the magazines?
Click to expand...


  Do I really need to burn your dumbass again?
"The suspects used two different brands of AR-15, one made by Smith & Wesson, and the other by a smaller manufacturer called DPMS, both of which were reportedly purchased by a third party. The Smith & Wesson rifle was modified in an attempt to make it fully automatic, and the DPMS rifle had been changed to quickly accept and release magazines. California bans the most common versions of the AR-15, which come with detachable magazines that allow for quick reloading with the touch of a button. To get around that law, many companies — including both Smith & Wesson and DPMS — make “California compliant” models with fixed magazines that can’t be released from the body of the gun with the press of a button. Often with these California models, shooters must open up the gun’s receiver and reload rounds one by one."

    I got more...or your dumbass could do a search on your own.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Here's some more for you poodle...

"The Wall Street Journal confirmed this hunch: one of the rifles had been altered to quickly release and accept magazines, which is illegal under California law. Investigators also found evidence that one of the rifles had been changed with the intent of making it fully automatic, a practice banned under federal law."


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
Click to expand...

I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.


----------



## BULLDOG

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions | State of California - Department of Justice - Kamala D. Harris Attorney General
> *Are large-capacity magazines legal?*
> 
> 
> Generally, it is illegal to buy, manufacture, import, keep for sale, expose for sale, give or lend any large-capacity magazine (able to accept more than 10 rounds) in California. However, continued possession of large-capacity magazines that you owned in California prior to January 1, 2000, is legal provided you are not otherwise prohibited. A person prohibited from possessing firearms is also prohibited from owning or possessing any magazines or ammunition.
> 
> (Pen. Code, §§16150, subd. (b), 30305, 32310.)
> Since magazines usually have no serial number, and there was no requirement for record keeping on the sale of magazines,  it is impossible to tell how old a magazine is, or when it was bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you know when they bought those magazines poodle?
> What a loser.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda the point. No one knows when he bought the magazines, and without that, you can't say they were illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still going for the dodge I see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still going for facts. Do you know for a fact when he got the magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I really need to burn your dumbass again?
> "The suspects used two different brands of AR-15, one made by Smith & Wesson, and the other by a smaller manufacturer called DPMS, both of which were reportedly purchased by a third party. The Smith & Wesson rifle was modified in an attempt to make it fully automatic, and the DPMS rifle had been changed to quickly accept and release magazines. California bans the most common versions of the AR-15, which come with detachable magazines that allow for quick reloading with the touch of a button. To get around that law, many companies — including both Smith & Wesson and DPMS — make “California compliant” models with fixed magazines that can’t be released from the body of the gun with the press of a button. Often with these California models, shooters must open up the gun’s receiver and reload rounds one by one."
> 
> I got more...or your dumbass could do a search on your own.
Click to expand...



I'll believe the news on several channels and the statements of the investigators before I believe anything from an idiot like you. As soon as they say the guns were illegal, I will believe it. Your rantings just don't have credibility.


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
Click to expand...

and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?


----------



## ogibillm

BULLDOG said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you know when they bought those magazines poodle?
> What a loser.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda the point. No one knows when he bought the magazines, and without that, you can't say they were illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still going for the dodge I see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still going for facts. Do you know for a fact when he got the magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I really need to burn your dumbass again?
> "The suspects used two different brands of AR-15, one made by Smith & Wesson, and the other by a smaller manufacturer called DPMS, both of which were reportedly purchased by a third party. The Smith & Wesson rifle was modified in an attempt to make it fully automatic, and the DPMS rifle had been changed to quickly accept and release magazines. California bans the most common versions of the AR-15, which come with detachable magazines that allow for quick reloading with the touch of a button. To get around that law, many companies — including both Smith & Wesson and DPMS — make “California compliant” models with fixed magazines that can’t be released from the body of the gun with the press of a button. Often with these California models, shooters must open up the gun’s receiver and reload rounds one by one."
> 
> I got more...or your dumbass could do a search on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe the news on several channels and the statements of the investigators before I believe anything from an idiot like you. As soon as they say the guns were illegal, I will believe it. Your rantings just don't have credibility.
Click to expand...

the guns appear to have been purchased legally and modified illegally.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ogibillm said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda the point. No one knows when he bought the magazines, and without that, you can't say they were illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still going for the dodge I see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still going for facts. Do you know for a fact when he got the magazines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I really need to burn your dumbass again?
> "The suspects used two different brands of AR-15, one made by Smith & Wesson, and the other by a smaller manufacturer called DPMS, both of which were reportedly purchased by a third party. The Smith & Wesson rifle was modified in an attempt to make it fully automatic, and the DPMS rifle had been changed to quickly accept and release magazines. California bans the most common versions of the AR-15, which come with detachable magazines that allow for quick reloading with the touch of a button. To get around that law, many companies — including both Smith & Wesson and DPMS — make “California compliant” models with fixed magazines that can’t be released from the body of the gun with the press of a button. Often with these California models, shooters must open up the gun’s receiver and reload rounds one by one."
> 
> I got more...or your dumbass could do a search on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe the news on several channels and the statements of the investigators before I believe anything from an idiot like you. As soon as they say the guns were illegal, I will believe it. Your rantings just don't have credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the guns appear to have been purchased legally and modified illegally.
Click to expand...


  Dont expect poodle to believe you.


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
Click to expand...

No, I want traitors killed.


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want traitors killed.
Click to expand...

suicide is never the answer.


----------



## BULLDOG

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want traitors killed.
Click to expand...



Then you just sit there and hold your breath till someone does that.


----------



## mudwhistle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked DoD for 35 years
> 
> Know enough about the value of modern weapons, training, tactics and command structure
> 
> How much of that do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the American people are a bunch of crackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who think the gubmint is going to come and take their guns are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  No gun owners think the government is going to come and take their guns.
> 
> They have already said with their own mouths that we, the people, are their greatest enemies....all who cling to their guns and their religion.
> 
> Can it be any more clear?
> 
> It's elements of the current government who in wishful thinking think they're going to come and take the guns.
Click to expand...

After what we've seen from Obama and Hillary.....we are absolutely certain that he wants to try.

They have already openly declared that they consider anyone who clings to their guns and the religion their worst enemy.

Can it be any more clear than that?

Their primary concern seems to be protecting Muslims from the wrath of Americans.

Links

AG Lynch Tells Muslims To Call Her If Their Children Are 'Bullied' in School

AG Loretta Lynch Remarks at Muslim Event Might Threaten Free Speech - Breitbart

Loretta Lynch Says to Muslims 'We Stand with You in This'


----------



## ogibillm

mudwhistle said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've studied Scipio, Julius, Rommel. Jackson, Manstein, Patton, Alexander, Cornwallace and Washington, and others.
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think the American people are a bunch of crackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who think the gubmint is going to come and take their guns are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  No gun owners think the government is going to come and take their guns.
> 
> They have already said with their own mouths that we, the people, are their greatest enemies....all who cling to their guns and their religion.
> 
> Can it be any more clear?
> 
> It's elements of the current government who in wishful thinking think they're going to come and take the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After what we've seen from Obama and Hillary.....we are absolutely certain that he wants to try.
Click to expand...

maybe. and i may want a solid gold toilet. doesn't matter, there isn't much of a chance it'll happen.
only 11 more days until that eo you just know he's going to sign.


----------



## regent

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...all that and you think a bunch of rednecks could defeat the Obama squad?
> 
> You don't book learn very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I seem to remember a bunch of rednecks from the entirety of the Eastern seaboard with no book learning defeating the best military in the world a while back.
> 
> In fact it was so embarrassing for the learned General who was forced to surrender that Gen. Cornwallis sent a subordinate to do the deed.
Click to expand...

We had help, mainly the French navy, England's lack of will and many colonists that could care less. Add to that one third of the colonists were Tories. The guns at that time were pretty equal also, today a lot of Rambos don't even modern tanks or artillery some old 105's and Shermans and that's about it.


----------



## thanatos144

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
Click to expand...

You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ogibillm

thanatos144 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Did i say that, dumbass? Koshergrl wants those Americans she disagrees with dead because she considers them to be traitors. She obviously hates Americans and our political process - the two of which define what America is - hence she hates America


----------



## rightwinger

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it amusing....
> 
> Most Americans if asked what they would do if the government came to take their house would reply .......get a lawyer, call my congressman, go to the press.....peaceful protest
> 
> If you ask gun nuts what they would do if someone tried to take their gun......I'd kill em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's stupid.
> 
> See what would happen if the government tried to take everyone's home.
> 
> I think the answer would be a lot different.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


You mean people would use their first and fifth amendment rights rather than their second?


----------



## rightwinger

thanatos144 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

We the people said they are


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i say that, dumbass? Koshergrl wants those Americans she disagrees with dead because she considers them to be traitors. She obviously hates Americans and our political process - the two of which define what America is - hence she hates America
Click to expand...

Nope. I want traitors dead.


----------



## koshergrl

thanatos144 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

She's just regurgitating a lie in order to stop the discussion. That's what traitors do when they get found out.


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i say that, dumbass? Koshergrl wants those Americans she disagrees with dead because she considers them to be traitors. She obviously hates Americans and our political process - the two of which define what America is - hence she hates America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I want traitors dead.
Click to expand...

Again, suicide is never the answer.

But for shits and grins, why don't you tell us, specifically, who you consider to be 'traitors'


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said before, that's one ridiculous asshole. Are there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Thousands and Millions of us, all across the country. Many in the Law Enforcement and Military communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions that would go on a shooting spree if a law they didnt agree with was passed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it amusing....
> 
> Most Americans if asked what they would do if the government came to take their house would reply .......get a lawyer, call my congressman, go to the press.....peaceful protest
> 
> If you ask gun nuts what they would do if someone tried to take their gun......I'd kill em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's stupid.
> 
> See what would happen if the government tried to take everyone's home.
> 
> I think the answer would be a lot different.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean people would use their first and fifth amendment rights rather than their second?
Click to expand...


No, it would be war


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just regurgitating a lie in order to stop the discussion. That's what traitors do when they get found out.
Click to expand...

Who is the "she" in your post, and why do you consider them a traitor?


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just regurgitating a lie in order to stop the discussion. That's what traitors do when they get found out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the "she" in your post, and why do you consider them a traitor?
Click to expand...

I thought you were female. I consider people who seek to disarm the public, against the will of the public, traitors.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just regurgitating a lie in order to stop the discussion. That's what traitors do when they get found out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the "she" in your post, and why do you consider them a traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were female. I consider people who seek to disarm the public, against the will of the public, traitors.
Click to expand...

Ronald Reagan supported the assault weapon ban

Was he a traitor?


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just regurgitating a lie in order to stop the discussion. That's what traitors do when they get found out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the "she" in your post, and why do you consider them a traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were female. I consider people who seek to disarm the public, against the will of the public, traitors.
Click to expand...

Are those the only traitors? Why do you think i want to disarm the public?


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> 
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just regurgitating a lie in order to stop the discussion. That's what traitors do when they get found out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the "she" in your post, and why do you consider them a traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were female. I consider people who seek to disarm the public, against the will of the public, traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those the only traitors? Why do you think i want to disarm the public?
Click to expand...

You should look up the word traitor if you don't know what it means....


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> She's just regurgitating a lie in order to stop the discussion. That's what traitors do when they get found out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the "she" in your post, and why do you consider them a traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were female. I consider people who seek to disarm the public, against the will of the public, traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those the only traitors? Why do you think i want to disarm the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should look up the word traitor if you don't know what it means....
Click to expand...

I eant to know who you consider to be traitors. Obviously you include me - who else? Is it all democrats? All liberals? Everyone that disagrees with you? Please, if you want a group of people dead you should probably be able to tell us who they are specifically


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's just regurgitating a lie in order to stop the discussion. That's what traitors do when they get found out.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the "she" in your post, and why do you consider them a traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were female. I consider people who seek to disarm the public, against the will of the public, traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those the only traitors? Why do you think i want to disarm the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should look up the word traitor if you don't know what it means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eant to know who you consider to be traitors. Obviously you include me - who else? Is it all democrats? All liberals? Everyone that disagrees with you? Please, if you want a group of people dead you should probably be able to tell us who they are specifically
Click to expand...

Look it up. Then you'll know. First you said traitors were anyone who disagree, then you asked me to explain what a traitor is...which I did. At this point it's obvious that you are ignorant of the definition, or retarded. Look it up. When I say I want traitors dead, I mean I want traitors dead. If you don't know what a traitor is, look it up.


----------



## koshergrl

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> 
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just regurgitating a lie in order to stop the discussion. That's what traitors do when they get found out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the "she" in your post, and why do you consider them a traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were female. I consider people who seek to disarm the public, against the will of the public, traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ronald Reagan supported the assault weapon ban
> 
> Was he a traitor?
Click to expand...

He's already dead. And this thread is about gun confiscation...not assault weapon bans.


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the "she" in your post, and why do you consider them a traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were female. I consider people who seek to disarm the public, against the will of the public, traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those the only traitors? Why do you think i want to disarm the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should look up the word traitor if you don't know what it means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eant to know who you consider to be traitors. Obviously you include me - who else? Is it all democrats? All liberals? Everyone that disagrees with you? Please, if you want a group of people dead you should probably be able to tell us who they are specifically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up. Then you'll know. First you said traitors were anyone who disagree, then you asked me to explain what a traitor is...which I did. At this point it's obvious that you are ignorant of the definition, or retarded. Look it up. When I say I want traitors dead, I mean I want traitors dead. If you don't know what a traitor is, look it up.
Click to expand...

Obviously people can have differing definitions of traitors. For instance while you consider those that would pass amendments and gun contol laws aimed at disarming the populace traitors i would disagree with that assessment.

So can you explain yourself? How do you decide who is and who is not a traitor? Why are you too afraid to answer?


----------



## Skull Pilot

BULLDOG said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any such "confiscation squads" would find themselves heavily outnumbered and outgunned within just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes
> 
> Shock and Awe anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.
> 
> Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
> After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Idiot but most people who own guns are not plotting to fight the government
> 
> You really are delusional go take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason  the gun nuts ALWAYS claim they NEED so many guns.
Click to expand...

The problem is you think ALL people who happen to own a firearm are  gun nuts


----------



## thanatos144

ogibillm said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions who would love the opportunity to cull this country of the cancer destroying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i say that, dumbass? Koshergrl wants those Americans she disagrees with dead because she considers them to be traitors. She obviously hates Americans and our political process - the two of which define what America is - hence she hates America
Click to expand...

Yes you did say that dumbass. Are you shocked that reading comprehension is a real thing?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> Ronald Reagan supported the assault weapon ban
> 
> Was he a traitor?



Yes, he was. On multiple fronts.


----------



## ogibillm

thanatos144 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i say that, dumbass? Koshergrl wants those Americans she disagrees with dead because she considers them to be traitors. She obviously hates Americans and our political process - the two of which define what America is - hence she hates America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did say that dumbass. Are you shocked that reading comprehension is a real thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Quote me then


----------



## BULLDOG

Skull Pilot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly
> 
> Your paltry weapons would pale in comparison to modern weapons and tactics. The Obama squad would have you shitting yourself in minutes
> 
> Shock and Awe anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.
> 
> Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
> After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Idiot but most people who own guns are not plotting to fight the government
> 
> You really are delusional go take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason  the gun nuts ALWAYS claim they NEED so many guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is you think ALL people who happen to own a firearm are  gun nuts
Click to expand...



Nope. only the ones who refuse reasonable restrictions, and of course the idiots that prance up and down the street trying to look like someone out of an old Rawhide rerun. I have had guns and hunted since I was a kid.


----------



## Katzndogz

Fuck no!


----------



## eagle1462010

Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Gracie

regent said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have more faith in our LEOs and military that they wouldn't follow orders that shredded our rule of law like that.. Don't they take an oath, too?
> 
> 
> 
> During the war I spent some time in the military police at Fort Ord. On occasion we practiced crowd control using MI's with fixed bayonets. Would we have fired on American citizens if ordered; there is no doubt in my mind that we would have followed orders.
Click to expand...

Lemming much?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

BULLDOG said:


> only the ones who refuse reasonable restrictions



I do not consider any of you people to be reasoning, much less reasonable.  Why would I consider your suggested restrictions to be so, when they are not?


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were female. I consider people who seek to disarm the public, against the will of the public, traitors.
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the only traitors? Why do you think i want to disarm the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should look up the word traitor if you don't know what it means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eant to know who you consider to be traitors. Obviously you include me - who else? Is it all democrats? All liberals? Everyone that disagrees with you? Please, if you want a group of people dead you should probably be able to tell us who they are specifically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up. Then you'll know. First you said traitors were anyone who disagree, then you asked me to explain what a traitor is...which I did. At this point it's obvious that you are ignorant of the definition, or retarded. Look it up. When I say I want traitors dead, I mean I want traitors dead. If you don't know what a traitor is, look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously people can have differing definitions of traitors. For instance while you consider those that would pass amendments and gun contol laws aimed at disarming the populace traitors i would disagree with that assessment.
> 
> So can you explain yourself? How do you decide who is and who is not a traitor? Why are you too afraid to answer?
Click to expand...

I already explained myself. And no, the definition of treason does not change from person to person. So you trot along and read the definition of treason, and traitor, and maybe your understanding will improve.


----------



## BULLDOG

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> only the ones who refuse reasonable restrictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not consider any of you people to be reasoning, much less reasonable.  Why would I consider your suggested restrictions to be so, when they are not?
Click to expand...



Of course you don't because you are a gun nut.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> only the ones who refuse reasonable restrictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not consider any of you people to be reasoning, much less reasonable.  Why would I consider your suggested restrictions to be so, when they are not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't because you are a gun nut.
Click to expand...


No.  It's because I consider you people to be incurably insane.


----------



## FireFly

If forced to they will get the lead at super sonic speed first.


----------



## BULLDOG

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> only the ones who refuse reasonable restrictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not consider any of you people to be reasoning, much less reasonable.  Why would I consider your suggested restrictions to be so, when they are not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't because you are a gun nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's because I consider you people to be incurably insane.
Click to expand...


Of course you do,


----------



## thanatos144

ogibillm said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. That's why I think traitors should die miserable deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you wan't those that disagree with you killed. you seem to be the traitor in this scenario so i'll ask again - why do you hate america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  think the government is the country? Wow what a pathetic little toad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did i say that, dumbass? Koshergrl wants those Americans she disagrees with dead because she considers them to be traitors. She obviously hates Americans and our political process - the two of which define what America is - hence she hates America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did say that dumbass. Are you shocked that reading comprehension is a real thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote me then
Click to expand...

Lol okay it is in this quote lol 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockledr

Consider in 2000 he would have been 12 years old he didn't have them before the ban. Quit being an obtuse dumbass.


----------



## Skull Pilot

BULLDOG said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly boy.  If even a third of gun owners resisted, they would outnumber total military personnel available including reserves by 20-1, including a large percentage with military experience.
> 
> Now explain why you think local police departments, much less the military, would support such a dictatorial move by Obama when it is safe to say a minimum of two-thirds of each group support the Constitution, and while their own family members are on the firing line?
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
> After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Idiot but most people who own guns are not plotting to fight the government
> 
> You really are delusional go take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason  the gun nuts ALWAYS claim they NEED so many guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is you think ALL people who happen to own a firearm are  gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. only the ones who refuse reasonable restrictions, and of course the idiots that prance up and down the street trying to look like someone out of an old Rawhide rerun. I have had guns and hunted since I was a kid.
Click to expand...


We already have reasonable restrictions


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the only traitors? Why do you think i want to disarm the public?
> 
> 
> 
> You should look up the word traitor if you don't know what it means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eant to know who you consider to be traitors. Obviously you include me - who else? Is it all democrats? All liberals? Everyone that disagrees with you? Please, if you want a group of people dead you should probably be able to tell us who they are specifically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up. Then you'll know. First you said traitors were anyone who disagree, then you asked me to explain what a traitor is...which I did. At this point it's obvious that you are ignorant of the definition, or retarded. Look it up. When I say I want traitors dead, I mean I want traitors dead. If you don't know what a traitor is, look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously people can have differing definitions of traitors. For instance while you consider those that would pass amendments and gun contol laws aimed at disarming the populace traitors i would disagree with that assessment.
> 
> So can you explain yourself? How do you decide who is and who is not a traitor? Why are you too afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained myself. And no, the definition of treason does not change from person to person. So you trot along and read the definition of treason, and traitor, and maybe your understanding will improve.
Click to expand...

You think a political difference makes someone a traitor. I am not the one that needs to learn the definitions of treason and traitor.

Ill give you one more chance to prove you aren't a chicken shit coward - give us some examples of what you think these "traitors" of the united states believe or have done


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should look up the word traitor if you don't know what it means....
> 
> 
> 
> I eant to know who you consider to be traitors. Obviously you include me - who else? Is it all democrats? All liberals? Everyone that disagrees with you? Please, if you want a group of people dead you should probably be able to tell us who they are specifically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up. Then you'll know. First you said traitors were anyone who disagree, then you asked me to explain what a traitor is...which I did. At this point it's obvious that you are ignorant of the definition, or retarded. Look it up. When I say I want traitors dead, I mean I want traitors dead. If you don't know what a traitor is, look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously people can have differing definitions of traitors. For instance while you consider those that would pass amendments and gun contol laws aimed at disarming the populace traitors i would disagree with that assessment.
> 
> So can you explain yourself? How do you decide who is and who is not a traitor? Why are you too afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained myself. And no, the definition of treason does not change from person to person. So you trot along and read the definition of treason, and traitor, and maybe your understanding will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think a political difference makes someone a traitor. I am not the one that needs to learn the definitions of treason and traitor.
> 
> Ill give you one more chance to prove you aren't a chicken shit coward - give us some examples of what you think these "traitors" of the united states believe or have done
Click to expand...

No, I don't think that. I think being a traitor makes a person a traitor. Again, you're lying. I've been perfectly clear.


----------



## Grandma

Why would Obama order a general confiscation of guns?

Answer: He wouldn't. There will never be a gun confiscation.

 Just another wingnut trying to start shit.


----------



## rightwinger

Grandma said:


> Why would Obama order a general confiscation of guns?
> 
> Answer: He wouldn't. There will never be a gun confiscation.
> 
> Just another wingnut trying to start shit.


 
If you read between the lines in last night speech....Obama will start confiscating guns shortly after Christmas


----------



## BULLDOG

rightwinger said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Obama order a general confiscation of guns?
> 
> Answer: He wouldn't. There will never be a gun confiscation.
> 
> Just another wingnut trying to start shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read between the lines in last night speech....Obama will start confiscating guns shortly after Christmas
Click to expand...


Hallucinating again I see.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## martybegan

Skull Pilot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have little understanding of modern military force or tactics.
> Untrained, isolated gun owners without leadership or communications are just targets for the Obama squad. Got helicopters? tanks?
> After a few dozen are killed, the rest of you will come begging saying how sorry you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Idiot but most people who own guns are not plotting to fight the government
> 
> You really are delusional go take your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason  the gun nuts ALWAYS claim they NEED so many guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is you think ALL people who happen to own a firearm are  gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. only the ones who refuse reasonable restrictions, and of course the idiots that prance up and down the street trying to look like someone out of an old Rawhide rerun. I have had guns and hunted since I was a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already have reasonable restrictions
Click to expand...


And many that are unreasonable but continue to exist due to lap dog judges.


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eant to know who you consider to be traitors. Obviously you include me - who else? Is it all democrats? All liberals? Everyone that disagrees with you? Please, if you want a group of people dead you should probably be able to tell us who they are specifically
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up. Then you'll know. First you said traitors were anyone who disagree, then you asked me to explain what a traitor is...which I did. At this point it's obvious that you are ignorant of the definition, or retarded. Look it up. When I say I want traitors dead, I mean I want traitors dead. If you don't know what a traitor is, look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously people can have differing definitions of traitors. For instance while you consider those that would pass amendments and gun contol laws aimed at disarming the populace traitors i would disagree with that assessment.
> 
> So can you explain yourself? How do you decide who is and who is not a traitor? Why are you too afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained myself. And no, the definition of treason does not change from person to person. So you trot along and read the definition of treason, and traitor, and maybe your understanding will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think a political difference makes someone a traitor. I am not the one that needs to learn the definitions of treason and traitor.
> 
> Ill give you one more chance to prove you aren't a chicken shit coward - give us some examples of what you think these "traitors" of the united states believe or have done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think that. I think being a traitor makes a person a traitor. Again, you're lying. I've been perfectly clear.
Click to expand...

so explain what you mean by "traitor?"
or are you too chicken shit to tell us what you think?


----------



## martybegan

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



How about we make everyone who supports abortion rights actually perform an abortion? Say a fetus at around 16-18 weeks. Then they get to handle the aborted fetus.


----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up. Then you'll know. First you said traitors were anyone who disagree, then you asked me to explain what a traitor is...which I did. At this point it's obvious that you are ignorant of the definition, or retarded. Look it up. When I say I want traitors dead, I mean I want traitors dead. If you don't know what a traitor is, look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously people can have differing definitions of traitors. For instance while you consider those that would pass amendments and gun contol laws aimed at disarming the populace traitors i would disagree with that assessment.
> 
> So can you explain yourself? How do you decide who is and who is not a traitor? Why are you too afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained myself. And no, the definition of treason does not change from person to person. So you trot along and read the definition of treason, and traitor, and maybe your understanding will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think a political difference makes someone a traitor. I am not the one that needs to learn the definitions of treason and traitor.
> 
> Ill give you one more chance to prove you aren't a chicken shit coward - give us some examples of what you think these "traitors" of the united states believe or have done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think that. I think being a traitor makes a person a traitor. Again, you're lying. I've been perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so explain what you mean by "traitor?"
> or are you too chicken shit to tell us what you think?
Click to expand...

 
As I said multiple times, a traitor is someone who commits treason.

trea·son
ˈtrēzən/treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness;
sedition, subversion, mutiny, rebellion;
high treason, lèse-majesté;
apostasy;
_literary_perfidy
"the treason of Benedict Arnold will be recounted for centuries"
antonyms: allegiance, loyalty

the action of betraying someone or something.

plural noun: *treasons*
"doubt is the ultimate treason against faith"
synonyms: treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness...
I just copied that from the boxed definition that came up when I googled treason.

You should try google for those words you don't understand. It's great.


----------



## koshergrl

martybegan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we make everyone who supports abortion rights actually perform an abortion? Say a fetus at around 16-18 weeks. Then they get to handle the aborted fetus.
Click to expand...

 I honestly think most of the death cult ghouls would get off on it. They certainly get off on the thought of it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## BULLDOG

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously people can have differing definitions of traitors. For instance while you consider those that would pass amendments and gun contol laws aimed at disarming the populace traitors i would disagree with that assessment.
> 
> So can you explain yourself? How do you decide who is and who is not a traitor? Why are you too afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained myself. And no, the definition of treason does not change from person to person. So you trot along and read the definition of treason, and traitor, and maybe your understanding will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think a political difference makes someone a traitor. I am not the one that needs to learn the definitions of treason and traitor.
> 
> Ill give you one more chance to prove you aren't a chicken shit coward - give us some examples of what you think these "traitors" of the united states believe or have done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think that. I think being a traitor makes a person a traitor. Again, you're lying. I've been perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so explain what you mean by "traitor?"
> or are you too chicken shit to tell us what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said multiple times, a traitor is someone who commits treason.
> 
> trea·son
> ˈtrēzən/treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness;
> sedition, subversion, mutiny, rebellion;
> high treason, lèse-majesté;
> apostasy;
> _literary_perfidy
> "the treason of Benedict Arnold will be recounted for centuries"
> antonyms: allegiance, loyalty
> 
> the action of betraying someone or something.
> 
> plural noun: *treasons*
> "doubt is the ultimate treason against faith"
> synonyms: treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness...
> I just copied that from the boxed definition that came up when I googled treason.
> 
> You should try google for those words you don't understand. It's great.
Click to expand...



Can you name a single one of those examples that the right wing isn't guilty of concerning our president?


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously people can have differing definitions of traitors. For instance while you consider those that would pass amendments and gun contol laws aimed at disarming the populace traitors i would disagree with that assessment.
> 
> So can you explain yourself? How do you decide who is and who is not a traitor? Why are you too afraid to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained myself. And no, the definition of treason does not change from person to person. So you trot along and read the definition of treason, and traitor, and maybe your understanding will improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think a political difference makes someone a traitor. I am not the one that needs to learn the definitions of treason and traitor.
> 
> Ill give you one more chance to prove you aren't a chicken shit coward - give us some examples of what you think these "traitors" of the united states believe or have done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think that. I think being a traitor makes a person a traitor. Again, you're lying. I've been perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so explain what you mean by "traitor?"
> or are you too chicken shit to tell us what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said multiple times, a traitor is someone who commits treason.
> 
> trea·son
> ˈtrēzən/treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness;
> sedition, subversion, mutiny, rebellion;
> high treason, lèse-majesté;
> apostasy;
> _literary_perfidy
> "the treason of Benedict Arnold will be recounted for centuries"
> antonyms: allegiance, loyalty
> 
> the action of betraying someone or something.
> 
> plural noun: *treasons*
> "doubt is the ultimate treason against faith"
> synonyms: treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness...
> I just copied that from the boxed definition that came up when I googled treason.
> 
> You should try google for those words you don't understand. It's great.
Click to expand...

and you believe that there are treasonous traitors among us, correct? well who are they? what do they do or believe that you think makes them in to traitors?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## koshergrl

ogibillm said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained myself. And no, the definition of treason does not change from person to person. So you trot along and read the definition of treason, and traitor, and maybe your understanding will improve.
> 
> 
> 
> You think a political difference makes someone a traitor. I am not the one that needs to learn the definitions of treason and traitor.
> 
> Ill give you one more chance to prove you aren't a chicken shit coward - give us some examples of what you think these "traitors" of the united states believe or have done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think that. I think being a traitor makes a person a traitor. Again, you're lying. I've been perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so explain what you mean by "traitor?"
> or are you too chicken shit to tell us what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said multiple times, a traitor is someone who commits treason.
> 
> trea·son
> ˈtrēzən/treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness;
> sedition, subversion, mutiny, rebellion;
> high treason, lèse-majesté;
> apostasy;
> _literary_perfidy
> "the treason of Benedict Arnold will be recounted for centuries"
> antonyms: allegiance, loyalty
> 
> the action of betraying someone or something.
> 
> plural noun: *treasons*
> "doubt is the ultimate treason against faith"
> synonyms: treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness...
> I just copied that from the boxed definition that came up when I googled treason.
> 
> You should try google for those words you don't understand. It's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you believe that there are treasonous traitors among us, correct? well who are they? what do they do or believe that you think makes them in to traitors?
Click to expand...

 
I do think so! Anyone who knowingly poses a threat to the safety and well being of Americans, and the security of our country, or helps someone else to do so is a traitor.

Is that you? I don't know. Probably.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

lets make gun buyers view videos of gun death the aftermath.......bring the gun owner in annually for a mental evaluation...if you buy a lot of ammo go and investigate you...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mandatory liability insurance for each gun in your house...........


----------



## ogibillm

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think a political difference makes someone a traitor. I am not the one that needs to learn the definitions of treason and traitor.
> 
> Ill give you one more chance to prove you aren't a chicken shit coward - give us some examples of what you think these "traitors" of the united states believe or have done
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that. I think being a traitor makes a person a traitor. Again, you're lying. I've been perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so explain what you mean by "traitor?"
> or are you too chicken shit to tell us what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said multiple times, a traitor is someone who commits treason.
> 
> trea·son
> ˈtrēzən/treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness;
> sedition, subversion, mutiny, rebellion;
> high treason, lèse-majesté;
> apostasy;
> _literary_perfidy
> "the treason of Benedict Arnold will be recounted for centuries"
> antonyms: allegiance, loyalty
> 
> the action of betraying someone or something.
> 
> plural noun: *treasons*
> "doubt is the ultimate treason against faith"
> synonyms: treachery, disloyalty, betrayal, faithlessness...
> I just copied that from the boxed definition that came up when I googled treason.
> 
> You should try google for those words you don't understand. It's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you believe that there are treasonous traitors among us, correct? well who are they? what do they do or believe that you think makes them in to traitors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think so! Anyone who knowingly poses a threat to the safety and well being of Americans, and the security of our country, or helps someone else to do so is a traitor.
> 
> Is that you? I don't know. Probably.
Click to expand...

but that's very vague. you must have specific people in mind when you think about traitors.

are there politicians or political movements you find traitorous? which ones?
(if it's the texas secessionists i totally get it, although even i am being a bit facetious when i call them traitors)


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

koshergrl said:


> I do think so! Anyone who knowingly poses a threat to the safety and well being of Americans, and the security of our country, or helps someone else to do so is a traitor.
> 
> Is that you? I don't know. Probably.


* Rubio: No-Fly List Shouldn’t 'Impede 700K’ From Getting Guns *


----------



## ClosedCaption

Republicans love to present made up scenarios where they are the victim and imagine how that would be.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ClosedCaption said:


> Republicans love to present made up scenarios where they are the victim and imagine how that would be.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Hey If Obama tried to take your wife, what would you do?

Paraphrase "hate Obama, I'm tough"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Republican Fuck witticism


A few abuse the social safety net so lets get rid of the social safety net........

A few abuse guns so we need more guns and more gun everywhere in bars in Churches in schools and obstetric wards............


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Just because someone is 24/7/365 at the ISIS recruitment site in no reason for "these liberals" to deny that person getting assault rifles and 20,000 rounds of ammo....Ebola is dangerous this guy is not.......*


----------



## thanatos144

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Hey pussy most card carrying members of the new are former soldiers. .. hey does it bug you to know the nra was founded to teach black people about guns so they could protect themselves?  

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144

Guns don't kill people gun free zones do. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Professor

No, hell no.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

thanatos144 said:


> Guns don't kill people gun free zones do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


Look this gun free zone nearly did LOL


----------



## thanatos144

TyroneSlothrop said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't kill people gun free zones do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Look this gun free zone nearly did LOL
Click to expand...

Hey dip shit that is called responsibility and being safe from morons like you who would drop a loaded gun and shoot your dick off 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BULLDOG

thanatos144 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't kill people gun free zones do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Look this gun free zone nearly did LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dip shit that is called responsibility and being safe from morons like you who would drop a loaded gun and shoot your dick off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No dumbass.It's admitting they know their own rhetoric is bullshit.


----------



## regent

koshergrl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the only traitors? Why do you think i want to disarm the public?
> 
> 
> 
> You should look up the word traitor if you don't know what it means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eant to know who you consider to be traitors. Obviously you include me - who else? Is it all democrats? All liberals? Everyone that disagrees with you? Please, if you want a group of people dead you should probably be able to tell us who they are specifically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up. Then you'll know. First you said traitors were anyone who disagree, then you asked me to explain what a traitor is...which I did. At this point it's obvious that you are ignorant of the definition, or retarded. Look it up. When I say I want traitors dead, I mean I want traitors dead. If you don't know what a traitor is, look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously people can have differing definitions of traitors. For instance while you consider those that would pass amendments and gun contol laws aimed at disarming the populace traitors i would disagree with that assessment.
> 
> So can you explain yourself? How do you decide who is and who is not a traitor? Why are you too afraid to answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already explained myself. And no, the definition of treason does not change from person to person. So you trot along and read the definition of treason, and traitor, and maybe your understanding will improve.
Click to expand...

In England the word traitor was used pretty loosely, make a nasty comment about the king and it was treason and bingo the punishment. When the framers made our Constitution they were careful to define treason and it would take a Constitutional Amendment to change the definition.


----------



## The Great Goose

I voted no, even though I'm in Australia.  If I had a gun, I'd consider it my deathline. I'm expecting the need to fall on my sword anyday. Trouble is, I don't have one.


----------



## thanatos144

BULLDOG said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't kill people gun free zones do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Look this gun free zone nearly did LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dip shit that is called responsibility and being safe from morons like you who would drop a loaded gun and shoot your dick off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass.It's admitting they know their own rhetoric is bullshit.
Click to expand...

So do you run with scissors all the time?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BULLDOG

thanatos144 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't kill people gun free zones do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Look this gun free zone nearly did LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dip shit that is called responsibility and being safe from morons like you who would drop a loaded gun and shoot your dick off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass.It's admitting they know their own rhetoric is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you run with scissors all the time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



That's a pretty  accurate description of the situation. Gun nuts are hypocritical when they demand the risk be taken in every other situation except where they gather.


----------



## thanatos144

BULLDOG said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't kill people gun free zones do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Look this gun free zone nearly did LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dip shit that is called responsibility and being safe from morons like you who would drop a loaded gun and shoot your dick off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass.It's admitting they know their own rhetoric is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you run with scissors all the time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty  accurate description of the situation. Gun nuts are hypocritical when they demand the risk be taken in every other situation except where they gather.
Click to expand...

Dummy being safe of your own volition isn't the same as some needle dick from the government telling us we have to 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BULLDOG

thanatos144 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look this gun free zone nearly did LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dip shit that is called responsibility and being safe from morons like you who would drop a loaded gun and shoot your dick off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass.It's admitting they know their own rhetoric is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you run with scissors all the time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty  accurate description of the situation. Gun nuts are hypocritical when they demand the risk be taken in every other situation except where they gather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dummy being safe of your own volition isn't the same as some needle dick from the government telling us we have to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I'm sure you resent stop signs too.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

The President can not order that because he has no role in the Constitutional process. The Congress can, but it takes a 2/3rd majority to ratify a Constitutional ammendment and that will never happen.  

Congress can and does pass laws that make it harder for everyone but criminals to obtain firearms.


----------



## rdean

After expanding gun rights by so much, why would he try to take them?

Obama's Gun Record Basically Consists Of Expanding Gun Owners' Rights

Oh, right wing loony tunes.  I get it.  Always trying to scare each other with these moronic conspiracies.


----------



## regent

It's a hypothetical question in the realm of playing cowboys and Indians and who gets to be the cowboys. The question was a kid-question and some can see themselves as John Wayne strapping on their two guns. Next time I got dibs on being Tonto.


----------



## Conservative65

Dot Com said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, if Ears wants ours he can come personalty and attempt to take them
> 
> 
> 
> who is "ours"? rw spazz grl?
Click to expand...



Better yet, if that was done, I want YOU to come and try to take mine.


----------



## rightwinger

When Obama orders the Gun Confiscation act of 2016, I will report all gun owners I know and laugh as they meekly surrender their guns


----------



## Vandalshandle

I dare Obama to take away my incandescent light bulbs! I DOUBLE dare him!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"If Obama Ordered A General Confiscation of Firearms, Would You Comply?"

This is still a moronic loaded question fallacy.


----------



## rightwinger

I can't wait for all the gun owners to pee themselves when the Obama gun confiscation squads come through


----------



## thanatos144

rightwinger said:


> When Obama orders the Gun Confiscation act of 2016, I will report all gun owners I know and laugh as they meekly surrender their guns


Good little brown shirt

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> When Obama orders the Gun Confiscation act of 2016, I will report all gun owners I know and laugh as they meekly surrender their guns










Were that to happen I fear that your neighbors, knowing what a douche you are, would stop by for a personal visit first.  I doubt you would be able to do much after that.


----------



## rightwinger

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama orders the Gun Confiscation act of 2016, I will report all gun owners I know and laugh as they meekly surrender their guns
> 
> 
> 
> Good little brown shirt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just doing what is best for my country

Where do you hide your guns?

Let me guess.....under the bed


----------



## Vigilante

An interesting FACT.....


----------



## rightwinger

Be afraid Conservatives...be very afraid


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger

Jade Helm was just the beginning....be very afraid


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama orders the Gun Confiscation act of 2016, I will report all gun owners I know and laugh as they meekly surrender their guns
> 
> 
> 
> Good little brown shirt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just doing what is best for my country
> 
> Where do you hide your guns?
> 
> Let me guess.....under the bed
Click to expand...


More like bending over and grabbing your ankles.


----------



## rightwinger

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama orders the Gun Confiscation act of 2016, I will report all gun owners I know and laugh as they meekly surrender their guns
> 
> 
> 
> Good little brown shirt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just doing what is best for my country
> 
> Where do you hide your guns?
> 
> Let me guess.....under the bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like bending over and grabbing your ankles.
Click to expand...

Obama WILL find your guns....resistance is futile


----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama orders the Gun Confiscation act of 2016, I will report all gun owners I know and laugh as they meekly surrender their guns
> 
> 
> 
> Good little brown shirt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just doing what is best for my country
> 
> Where do you hide your guns?
> 
> Let me guess.....under the bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like bending over and grabbing your ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama WILL find your guns....resistance is futile
Click to expand...


Does that mean he'll be the one to personally show up?


----------



## rightwinger

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama orders the Gun Confiscation act of 2016, I will report all gun owners I know and laugh as they meekly surrender their guns
> 
> 
> 
> Good little brown shirt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just doing what is best for my country
> 
> Where do you hide your guns?
> 
> Let me guess.....under the bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like bending over and grabbing your ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama WILL find your guns....resistance is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean he'll be the one to personally show up?
Click to expand...


Of course...who else could be trusted to take away your guns?


----------



## Vigilante

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama orders the Gun Confiscation act of 2016, I will report all gun owners I know and laugh as they meekly surrender their guns
> 
> 
> 
> Good little brown shirt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just doing what is best for my country
> 
> Where do you hide your guns?
> 
> Let me guess.....under the bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like bending over and grabbing your ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama WILL find your guns....resistance is futile
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good little brown shirt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just doing what is best for my country
> 
> Where do you hide your guns?
> 
> Let me guess.....under the bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like bending over and grabbing your ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama WILL find your guns....resistance is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean he'll be the one to personally show up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course...who else could be trusted to take away your guns?
Click to expand...


I doubt that very seriously.


----------



## rightwinger

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just doing what is best for my country
> 
> Where do you hide your guns?
> 
> Let me guess.....under the bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like bending over and grabbing your ankles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama WILL find your guns....resistance is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean he'll be the one to personally show up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course...who else could be trusted to take away your guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that very seriously.
Click to expand...

Doesn't really matter in the big picture....you will cough up your guns to whoever comes knocking


----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like bending over and grabbing your ankles.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama WILL find your guns....resistance is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean he'll be the one to personally show up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course...who else could be trusted to take away your guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that very seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't really matter in the big picture....you will cough up your guns to whoever comes knocking
Click to expand...


I want YOU to be the one knocking.  Willing to come?


----------



## rightwinger

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama WILL find your guns....resistance is futile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean he'll be the one to personally show up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course...who else could be trusted to take away your guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that very seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't really matter in the big picture....you will cough up your guns to whoever comes knocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want YOU to be the one knocking.  Willing to come?
Click to expand...

Why of course

Which bed do you usually hide under?


----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean he'll be the one to personally show up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course...who else could be trusted to take away your guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that very seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't really matter in the big picture....you will cough up your guns to whoever comes knocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want YOU to be the one knocking.  Willing to come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why of course
> 
> Which bed do you usually hide under?
Click to expand...


Do you claim I hide?  I can promise you that's not what you'll find me doing.


----------



## regent

For a time I was an MP at Fort Ord. At times we would have crowd-control drills. For these drills we used M1's  with fixed bayonets. We would  walk toward imaginary groups that were disobeying laws jabbing our M1's with  bayonets.
Would we have used the bayonets or guns on the group, was never a question.  All it took was the order.


----------



## rightwinger

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course...who else could be trusted to take away your guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that very seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't really matter in the big picture....you will cough up your guns to whoever comes knocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want YOU to be the one knocking.  Willing to come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why of course
> 
> Which bed do you usually hide under?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you claim I hide?  I can promise you that's not what you'll find me doing.
Click to expand...

I would expect it to involve quite a bit of involuntary urination as well

Obama is coming


----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that very seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter in the big picture....you will cough up your guns to whoever comes knocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want YOU to be the one knocking.  Willing to come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why of course
> 
> Which bed do you usually hide under?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you claim I hide?  I can promise you that's not what you'll find me doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would expect it to involve quite a bit of involuntary urination as well
> 
> Obama is coming
Click to expand...


I'd expect you'd shit your pants if you had the guts to show up.


----------

